# Fat lady is warming up



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

i hate to admit it but it doesn't look good for the home team. I think after Sunday we may be done if not before. But hey it's been a good one right.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> i hate to admit it but it doesn't look good for the home team. I think after Sunday we may be done if not before. But hey it's been a good one right.


I agree that the fat lady is warming up. But I think ice fishing will continue in limited areas for several weeks!. I’m not ready to give up on the ice yet but it wouldn’t totally break my heart to be in the boat on a hot ice out plastics bite.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I'm really missing the occasional "click click" of my trolling reels. So if it's done it's all good. Need to change out an exhaust gasket on one my my motors, start getting the dock ready, and a buff job soon not to mention the "honey you better" list I've heard about all winter.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I know tonight will prob be my last trip on the ice it's been a fun one.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

its been real but its going to be real nice hearing that click click lol my boat misses me lol


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't complain. I had a great ice season. Probably got out a dozen times with fish caught all but one time. Mogadore, mostly CLR area. Nimi once, and Lansinger once. Talked with some great guys as I enjoyed life in my brown home made shanty.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Spring steelies it is....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It’s looking like a little trip North will be in order before I put all my gear up. I have some friends heading to Lake Winnebago this weekend.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

yep, putting my gear up for the season. got out enough this season and caught fish. too many warmups and cool downs lately which I think makes soft ice, noticed that sat. at mosquito the ice was somewhat softer when cutting holes. now its on to the ice out bite and my favorite......schrooming. schrooms and a few frostys nothing better


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> i hate to admit it but it doesn't look good for the home team. I think after Sunday we may be done if not before. But hey it's been a good one right.


Pack up your stuff and go to Saginaw Bay 24 inches of ice fish the last half of last week there! Fisher biting killed the walleye and perch! Plan on making a few more trips back they say they expect the ice to be safe for about another month or so so I'll be ice fishing boys!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ron Lynn said:


> Pack up your stuff and go to Saginaw Bay 24 inches of ice fish the last half of last week there! Fisher biting killed the walleye and perch! Plan on making a few more trips back they say they expect the ice to be safe for about another month or so so I'll be ice fishing boys!!!


Read in another thread that 2 guys on machines went through and died there last week, terrible and sad. Says ice near the state park was iffy this week but really good 1.5 plus miles out. Man.. I bet your odds of survival drop if you go through on a machine.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The fat lady is humming a few bars at nimi today!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yepper that's some fine looking ice lol I have been doin this for a lot of years and my spider sense is telling me let it go.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Read in another thread that 2 guys on machines went through and died there last week, terrible and sad. Says ice near the state park was iffy this week but really good 1.5 plus miles out. Man.. I bet your odds of survival drop if you go through on a machine.


I went out of Linwood Michigan! 24 inches of ice he must have been in some messed-up ice conditions! I heard about it but still went got many good sources talk to bait shop they expect the ice to be good for another month!! The fish don't bite at the State Park until early spring!! I I went out 8 Miles the first day!! With absolutely no problems in 24 inches of ice the whole way!! Leaving Friday to do it all over again!! As you can see no worries people even parking on the ice what a fun time!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep you guys are done. with the 40's 50' and maybe even 60' on a couple of days here i would say its over and time to get ready to launch the boats. it wasn't a bad yr though you guy had some good ice for a while.
sherman


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Ron Lynn said:


> I went out of Linwood Michigan! 24 inches of ice he must have been in some messed-up ice conditions! I heard about it but still went got many good sources talk to bait shop they expect the ice to be good for another month!! The fish don't bite at the State Park until early spring!! I I went out 8 Miles the first day!! With absolutely no problems in 24 inches of ice the whole way!! Leaving Friday to do it all over again!! As you can see no worries people even parking on the ice what a fun time!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ron Lynn said:


> I went out of Linwood Michigan! 24 inches of ice he must have been in some messed-up ice conditions! I heard about it but still went got many good sources talk to bait shop they expect the ice to be good for another month!! The fish don't bite at the State Park until early spring!! I I went out 8 Miles the first day!! With absolutely no problems in 24 inches of ice the whole way!! Leaving Friday to do it all over again!! As you can see no worries people even parking on the ice what a fun time!!!


Yea they said they were going out 6plus miles, good times, enjoy while ya can man.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I won't be done - will just head north. Heading to Lake ST Clair this weekend and see what the following weekend brings. Maybe Simcoe? Think this weekend will still be fine for East Harbor too.

These winters sure stink around here anymore. Growing up it seemed like ice season lasted from before Christmas until some time in March. Now ever winter lately is like a roller coaster. Really dislike it, since I am a Winter fan.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

F2W and I are heading to that state up north. Currently between 18-20”


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

pretty sure the fat lady is getting ready to hit the stage. heard her warming up to the tune of thunder and heavy rain at my house here in Barberton. 56 and more rain thurs.. more than likely eat the shorelines up.... oh well I had a good season


----------

